# Can I see your Flyer or Hanger?



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Anyone willing to share thier Flyer, Door Hanger, or Gas Station Board Sign with us? 

Just looking for ideas on layouts and templates. Feel free to change all your wording to XXXXX or ABC Plowing. 

Thanks, Steve


----------



## mmplowing (Sep 20, 2007)

Steve,

PM me your email address and I will send you over a copy of our basic flyer.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

mmplowing;439675 said:


> Steve,
> 
> PM me your email address and I will send you over a copy of our basic flyer.


pm sent. Thanks


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

This is what I have so far. I found Northland's flyer here on plowsite and changed the picture and some of the wording. Hope he doesnt mind, we are in the same town! I printed off 10 and am on my way out to put them up.

Sorry I had to remove the pic to get it small enough to upload. It was a pic of a guy shoveling snow in his shorts.

What do you think?


----------



## d8on27 (Nov 19, 2007)

I love this graphic.


----------



## EcoPlow (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry, I realize this thread is a bit old, but I figured I'd share my door hangers with you all.










What do you think?


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

"Eco-friendly" traction control?!? Haha sorry but please, how can a traction control can be greener than another on?


----------



## EcoPlow (Jul 21, 2010)

No chemicals, good for the earth. And yes, it works.


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry I thought you were talking about the pick-up's traction control lollll


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice flyers. I only did flyers one yr and got a good return on them with resi calls. But now i dont bother. I just mail out postcards and let ppl find me on the internet at www.fargosnow.com. i use goggle adwords and get lots of web traffic from it.


----------



## KYFF205 (Sep 10, 2009)

*RE: Flyer*

I am also looking for an Idea on flyer could someone send me some ideas [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

If you guys wouldnt mind sending them to a newbi trying to establish a bissness, [email protected]


----------



## AMGLandscape (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks good green is whats making the "$green$" so more power to you hows the online billing working for you? Also who did your website or where did you get that template from?


----------



## AMGLandscape (Sep 11, 2010)

IMAGE;1061782 said:


> Nice flyers. I only did flyers one yr and got a good return on them with resi calls. But now i dont bother. I just mail out postcards and let ppl find me on the internet at www.fargosnow.com. i use goggle adwords and get lots of web traffic from it.


Wow I really like your website, billing, and marketing strategy... did you do your website yourself? if not who did? And how do you like the landscape billing website?


----------

